# Usa-Russia, primo colloquio. Turchia: "Finlandia e Svezia pensioni terroristiche"



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2022)

Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.

Nel frattempo Erdogan gela la NATO, opponendosi alle richieste di adesione di Finalndia e Svezia.
"Non abbiamo un'opinione positiva sull'adesione all'Alleanza, i Paesi scandinavi sono come una pensione per le organizzazioni terroristiche, come quelle del Pkk".

Il veto della Turchia sarebbe decisivo per bloccare l'adesione dei due paesi. Serve unanimità di tutta l'alleanza.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
> Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.
> 
> ...



La telefonata è un fatto positivo. Chi deve decidere sono USA e Russia.


----------



## davidsdave80 (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La telefonata è un fatto positivo. Chi deve decidere sono USA e Russia.


Ottima notizia per tutti, per i civili ucraini in primis.. speriamo bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
> Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.
> 
> ...



Erdogan che parla di terrorismo fa già ridere di suo


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
> Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.
> 
> ...


Curioso di sapere cosa vuole Erdogan per accettare


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La telefonata è un fatto positivo. Chi deve decidere sono USA e Russia.


e poi diranno '' ci abbiamo provato''


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e poi diranno '' ci abbiamo provato''



È ovvio che se chiedono a Putin di rinunciare a tutto non si arriva a nulla.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

finchè gli Stati Uniti continuano ad armare e addestrare l'Ucraina, oltre a proteggere e giostrare Zelensky, non finirà mai


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

*Da domani la Russia sospenderà la fornitura di energia elettrica alla Finlandia.
L'operatore energetico finlandese rassicura di poter fare a meno delle importazioni di energia dalla Russia,
aumentando le importazioni dalla Svezia e dalla Norvegia.
Ufficilmente il motivo della sospensione è per l'insolvenza Finlandese (stessa cosa per le forniture di gas,giunta a fine contratto), ma le tensioni degli ultimi giorni hanno certamente accelerato il processo.

Questa mattina si è inoltre registrata una diminuzione del flusso di Gas alla Germania dovuta alla sospensione del gasdotto Yamal.*


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Da domani la Russia sospenderà la fornitura di energia elettrica alla Finlandia.
> L'operatore energetico finlandese rassicura di poter fare a meno delle importazioni di energia dalla Russia,
> aumentando le importazioni dalla Svezia e dalla Norvegia.
> Ufficilmente il motivo della sospensione è per l'insolvenza Finlandese (stessa cosa per le forniture di gas,giunta a fine contratto), ma le tensioni degli ultimi giorni hanno certamente accelerato il processo.
> ...


Insolvenza Finlandese?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Insolvenza Finlandese?


C'è scritto che non pagano le bollette


----------



## Controcorrente (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Da domani la Russia sospenderà la fornitura di energia elettrica alla Finlandia.
> L'operatore energetico finlandese rassicura di poter fare a meno delle importazioni di energia dalla Russia,
> aumentando le importazioni dalla Svezia e dalla Norvegia.
> Ufficilmente il motivo della sospensione è per l'insolvenza Finlandese (stessa cosa per le forniture di gas,giunta a fine contratto), ma le tensioni degli ultimi giorni hanno certamente accelerato il processo.
> ...


Ricordiamo che stamattina la propaganda Russa aveva bollato la cosa come isteria occidentale e fake news... giusto per far capire quanto siano credibili questi.


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2022)

Ma quindi certi paesi tra cui la Finlandia facevano gli splendidi prendendo il gas gratis e dicendo che è possibile rinunciare completamente al gas russo?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
> Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.
> 
> ...


Vedi tu se devo tifare per erdogan


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere cosa vuole Erdogan per accettare


Entrare in Ue subito probabilmente…brividi


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma quindi certi paesi tra cui la Finlandia facevano gli splendidi prendendo il gas gratis e dicendo che è possibile rinunciare completamente al gas russo?


Pure noi facciamo i gradass i con 1 misero contrattino con l'algeria. A parole peró.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Entrare in Ue subito probabilmente…brividi


Se fosse quello che vuole mi dispiacerebbe per i paesi scandinavi ma non accetterei mai.


----------



## mabadi (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
> Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.
> 
> ...


Ma Erdogan ha visto il primo ministro Finlandese? Come può rifiutarle il sostengo.
Mahhh il modo va alla rovescia...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere cosa vuole Erdogan per accettare



Probabilmente basterà sganciare una decina/ventina di miliardi per fargli cambiare idea.
Aveva fatto la stessa cosa con gli immigrati siriani che scappavano dalla guerra,minacciando di farli arrivare tutti in europa.
Alla fine dietro il compenso di una valangata di miliardi li ha tenuti tutti in turchia


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedi tu se devo tifare per erdogan


Contrario anche a Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO? Sia mai contrariare Mosca  

Comunque più che denazificare l'Europa sarebbe da desovietizzare la Russia e tutti gli amici del capo cosca.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se fosse quello che vuole mi dispiacerebbe per i paesi scandinavi ma non accetterei mai.


Ovviamente.
Comunque non è che mi dispiace poi tanto per i paesi scandinavi…


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere cosa vuole Erdogan per accettare


Ulteriori concessioni economiche esclusive nel Mediterraneo.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Contrario anche a Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO? Sia mai contrariare Mosca
> 
> Comunque più che denazificare l'Europa sarebbe da desovietizzare la Russia e tutti gli amici del capo cosca.


Non è tanto per Mosca (di cui non me ne frega nulla)..sono contro le cose a convenienza e tutto il sistema nato comincia a starmi sulle balle. Posso?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ulteriori concessioni economiche esclusive nel Mediterraneo.


Vedi? Solo per fare entrare quei 2 paesi nella nato (ci potevano pensare prima). Sti sta esagerando da tutte le parti


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è tanto per Mosca (di cui non me ne frega nulla)..sono contro le cose a convenienza e tutto il sistema nato comincia a starmi sulle balle. Posso?


Senza la NATO l'Europa non ha un sistema difensivo di una qualche utilità. 
Sono anni che dico che la spesa militare è decisiva per rendere l'Italia un paese geopoliticamente indipendente, ma mi viene risposto che non è importante. 

Evidentemente meglio elargire il reddito di cittadinanza a sbafo che rendere il paese indipendente e forte.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza la NATO l'Europa non ha un sistema difensivo di una qualche utilità.
> Sono anni che dico che la spesa militare è decisiva per rendere l'Italia un paese geopoliticamente indipendente, ma mi viene risposto che non è importante.
> 
> Evidentemente meglio elargire il reddito di cittadinanza a sbafo che rendere il paese indipendente e forte.


non è che se aumenti improvvisamente le spese militari spariscono subito le basi Nato, americane e le bombe atomiche dal territorio
non saresti comunque indipendente con tutto ciò...devi modificare gli accordi internazionali bilaterali e non prima


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza la NATO l'Europa non ha un sistema difensivo di una qualche utilità.
> Sono anni che dico che la spesa militare è decisiva per rendere l'Italia un paese geopoliticamente indipendente, ma mi viene risposto che non è importante.
> 
> Evidentemente meglio elargire il reddito di cittadinanza a sbafo che rendere il paese indipendente e forte.


Assolutamente d’accordo con te.
E comunque non sono contro la nato in se, ma contro certe cose e certe storture…penso che ormai tu dovresti saperlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è che se aumenti improvvisamente le spese militari spariscono subito le basi Nato, americane e le bombe atomiche dal territorio
> non saresti comunque indipendente con tutto ciò...devi modificare gli accordi internazionali bilaterali e non prima


Certamente, ma prima di arrivare a sganciarti dalla NATO devi sviluppare un sistema militare che possa portarti a farlo.

In Italia si rinuncia sempre a tutto con l'idea del: "Vabbè lo prenderemo da altri", no all'energia nucleare, no a spese militari serie, no alle trivelle. No a tutto, il paese del no.


----------



## danjr (13 Maggio 2022)

A quanto pare i russi le stanno prendendo di santa ragione dagli ucraini


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A quanto pare i russi le stanno prendendo di santa ragione dagli ucraini


Sul fronte di Kharkiv i russi si stanno ritirando dopo l'ultima controffensiva ucraina. Ma nel Donetsk in realtà la situazione è più favorevole ai russi per ora, certo non c'è uno sfondamento generale del fronte e nessuna penetrazione in profondità per ora, ma lì non sta andando benissimo.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sul fronte di Kharkiv i russi si stanno ritirando dopo l'ultima controffensiva ucraina. Ma nel Donetsk in realtà la situazione è più favorevole ai russi per ora, certo non c'è uno sfondamento generale del fronte e nessuna penetrazione in profondità per ora, ma lì non sta andando benissimo.


dopo 2 mesi e mezzo ce l'avranno fatta a conquistare almeno un villaggio sperduto spero.....


----------



## Dexter (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Erdogan gela la NATO, opponendosi alle richieste di adesione di Finalndia e Svezia.
> "Non abbiamo un'opinione positiva sull'adesione all'Alleanza, i Paesi scandinavi sono come una pensione per le organizzazioni terroristiche, come quelle del Pkk".


Ha ragione. Verissimo. Che poi sia una testa di c. é un altro discorso


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Secondo il Capo degli 007 di Kiev Putin è gravemente malato di cancro ed in Russia sarebbe già in corso un golpe per rimuoverlo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Il Ministro della Difesa ucraino: armeremo un milione di persone contro i russi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Capo degli 007 di Kiev Putin è gravemente malato di cancro ed in Russia sarebbe già in corso un golpe per rimuoverlo.



E' il più fidato funzionario di Zelensky. Purtroppo fonte totalmente inaffidabile e di parte.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Capo degli 007 di Kiev Putin è gravemente malato di cancro ed in Russia sarebbe già in corso un golpe per rimuoverlo.


Ah beh gli 007 di Kiev 
Tutto il contrario della realtà praticamente


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' il più fidato funzionario di Zelensky. Purtroppo fonte totalmente inaffidabile e di parte.


Sicuro? Tutto ciò che viene dall’Ucraina è vero e santo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah beh gli 007 di Kiev
> Tutto il contrario della realtà praticamente



Pensa se fosse vero. Gli USA avrebbero speso inutilmente miliardi di dollari


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Difesa ucraino: armeremo un milione di persone contro i russi.


Praticamente vogliono fare fuori tutti i maschi ucraini, così le mogli possono fare le massaggiatrici con happy ending o le badanti ereditiere senza sentirsi in difetto per aver tradito.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Il Vicepremier dell’Ucraina ha dichiarato che sono pronti a negoziare, ma Putin vuole distruggere il governo ucraino quindi non hanno altra scelta che combattere fino alla fine. Per affrontare i negoziati, secondo il Vicepremier Ucraino, i russi devono ritirarsi dai territori ucraini lasciandoli com'erano prima del 24 febbraio scorso.​


----------



## Sam (13 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Vicepremier dell’Ucraina ha dichiarato che sono pronti a negoziare, ma Putin vuole distruggere il governo ucraino quindi non hanno altra scelta che combattere fino alla fine. Per affrontare i negoziati, secondo il Vicepremier Ucraino, i russi devono ritirarsi dai territori ucraini lasciandoli com'erano prima del 24 febbraio scorso.​


Dimmi che non vuoi negoziare con i russi senza dirmi che non vuoi negoziare con i russi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dimmi che non vuoi negoziare con i russi senza dirmi che non vuoi negoziare con i russi.




C’è da chiedersi quale brillante mente elabora simili proposte per arrivare alla pace. Ammesso che si voglia arrivare.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

La vicepremier dell’Ucraina, Irina Vereshchuk, ha affermato che la Crimea è e sarà Ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Vicepremier dell’Ucraina ha dichiarato che sono pronti a negoziare, ma Putin vuole distruggere il governo ucraino quindi non hanno altra scelta che combattere fino alla fine. Per affrontare i negoziati, secondo il Vicepremier Ucraino, i russi devono ritirarsi dai territori ucraini lasciandoli com'erano prima del 24 febbraio scorso.​


Sicuro


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La vicepremier dell’Ucraina, Irina Vereshchuk, ha affermato che la Crimea è e sarà Ucraina.


Si si pace e negoziati no? Ma di che parliamo? Questi non hanno capito nulla


----------



## Swaitak (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Capo degli 007 di Kiev Putin è gravemente malato di cancro ed in Russia sarebbe già in corso un golpe per rimuoverlo.


anche fosse, bisognerebbe sperare che tutta la gerarchia abbia il cancro, non mi pare che gli altri siano meglio di Vladiminkio


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche fosse, bisognerebbe sperare che tutta la gerarchia abbia il cancro, non mi pare che gli altri siano meglio di Vladiminkio


Mi preoccupa non poco chi può essere il suo successore, se ne capita uno più pazzo di lui son catsi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il capo del Pentagono ha telefonato al ministro della difesa Shoigu, per chiedere un cessate il fuoco.
> Si tratta della prima chiamata tra USA e Russia dall'inizio della guerra in Ucraina.
> Nel colloquio è stata anche messa in evidenza l'importanza di preservare canali di comunicazione.
> 
> ...


Adesso Zelensky che dirà!? 
che la Turchia è il male ??? 
sarebbe bello sentir dire che fa il dittatore
visto che è veramente così


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Il generale ucraino Kyrylo Budanov ha dichiarato: *Combattiamo la Russia da otto anni* e possiamo dire che questa potenza russa, altamente pubblicizzata, è un mito. Non è potente come sembra. È un'orda di persone con le armi.


Quindi sono in guerra da otto anni, non dal 24 febbraio 2022.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso Zelensky che dirà!?
> che la Turchia è il male ???
> sarebbe bello sentir dire che fa il dittatore
> visto che è veramente così



Zelensky sulla Turchia non dirà nulla. Erdogan nella Nato conta più di qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky: La Russia non riesce a vincere e sfoga sua impotenza.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Comunicato finale della riunione dei ministri degli Esteri: Il G7 non riconoscerà mai le frontiere che la Russia tenta di modificare con la forza.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: La Russia non riesce a vincere e sfoga sua impotenza.


siamo ai livelli '' Putin ha il pisellino''


----------



## Swaitak (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunicato finale della riunione dei ministri degli Esteri: Il G7 non riconoscerà mai le frontiere che la Russia tenta di modificare con la forza.


come disse Draghi, la pace è quella di Zelensky


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come disse Draghi, la pace è quella di Zelensky



La pace, se e quando sarà, sarà quella ”consigliata” dagli USA a Zelensky.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Vicepremier dell’Ucraina ha dichiarato che sono pronti a negoziare, ma Putin vuole distruggere il governo ucraino quindi non hanno altra scelta che combattere fino alla fine. Per affrontare i negoziati, secondo il Vicepremier Ucraino, i russi devono ritirarsi dai territori ucraini lasciandoli com'erano prima del 24 febbraio scorso.​


Cioè per non mollare la poltrona questi preferiscono continuare il massacro del loro popolo?? bhe dai nostri politicanti non mi sorprenderebbe.. ma pare che siano un fake simili dei nostri..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il generale ucraino Kyrylo Budanov ha dichiarato: *Combattiamo la Russia da otto anni* e possiamo dire che questa potenza russa, altamente pubblicizzata, è un mito. Non è potente come sembra. È un'orda di persone con le armi.
> 
> 
> Quindi sono in guerra da otto anni, non dal 24 febbraio 2022.


No sono in guerra da 8 anni contro ex operari armati con le armi della seconda guerra mondiale.. fake news al massimo.. bhe se diceva la verità creava l'effetto opposto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunicato finale della riunione dei ministri degli Esteri: Il G7 non riconoscerà mai le frontiere che la Russia tenta di modificare con la forza.


Chissà perché mai Putin ha invaso Ucraina intera si chiedevano.. chissà ehhh..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Chissà perché mai Putin ha invaso Ucraina intera si chiedevano.. chissà ehhh..



G7, Nato, Ue, Onu tutti carrozzoni inutili visto che chi decide cosa è bene e cosa è male sono di fatto solo gli USA.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> G7, Nato, Ue, Onu tutti carrozzoni inutili visto che chi decide cosa è bene e cosa è male sono di fatto solo gli USA.


Nemmeno indipendenza del donbass davano..
Ovviamente parlo del riconoscimento della comunità Europea.. mi sono fatto l'idea che il cosiddetto pazzo doveva aspettare che il muro rispondeva mentre dall'altra parte del muro si sentiva odore di atomica..


----------



## danjr (14 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> siamo ai livelli '' Putin ha il pisellino''


I russi le stanno prendendo di Santa ragione, altroché.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> I russi le stanno prendendo di Santa ragione, altroché.



Considerando che i russi stanno combattendo contro ue/nato e altri stati inutili,stanno facendo anche troppo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come disse Draghi, la pace è quella di Zelensky


Così non ne verremo mai fuori.
Bisogna sperare che Putin e zelensky spariscano nel nulla. Magari un colpo di stato in Ucraina e ci si siede a trattare


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Considerando che i russi stanno combattendo contro ue/nato e altri stati inutili,stanno facendo anche troppo


Appunto 
Ma sono falliti i russi oggi?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto
> Ma sono falliti i russi oggi?


No ma se si stufano ulteriormente..
questo inverno saremo noi a prendere le armi 
Direzione Montecitorio con un bel po' di bastoni..

Sarebbe il top che alla fine il golpe lo facciamo proprio noi


----------



## Milanoide (14 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere cosa vuole Erdogan per accettare


Stando al CdS che riportava opinione di Elisabeth Braw, dell’American Enterprise Institute, fra i tanti qualcosa in cambio che Erdogan potrebbe chiedere ci sono i caccia F35


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Considerando che i russi stanno combattendo contro ue/nato e altri stati inutili,stanno facendo anche troppo


Se combattessero davvero contro la NATO per quello che stanno dimostrando durerebbero 10 minuti. E basterebbe un intervento limitato..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No ma se si stufano ulteriormente..
> questo inverno saremo noi a prendere le armi
> Direzione Montecitorio con un bel po' di bastoni..
> 
> *Sarebbe il top che alla fine il golpe lo facciamo proprio noi*



Ma che golpe vuoi che si faccia in Italia? Chi lo dovrebbe attuare?


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto
> Ma sono falliti i russi oggi?



Non capisco questa ironia sul fallimento della Russia. Il default per uno stato è sostanzialmente tecnico, ed è una fine scritta per la Russia nel giro di qualche mese se non cambia la situazione. È ovvio che stanno dando fondo a tutte le opzioni che hanno per mantenere artificialmente il valore del Rublo e per essere in grado di pagare i Bond in dollari, ma è evidente che è una cosa che non può durare più di qualche mese. Poi chiaramente, tutto può cambiare da un giorno all’altro in questa situazione, militarmente e, di conseguenza, economicamente.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se combattessero davvero contro la NATO per quello che stanno dimostrando durerebbero 10 minuti. E basterebbe un intervento limitato..



Si ma se hai le armi nucleari non ti tocca nessuno, nemmeno se sei la Corea del Nord


----------



## Milanoide (14 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa ironia sul fallimento della Russia. Il default per uno stato è sostanzialmente tecnico, ed è una fine scritta per la Russia nel giro di qualche mese se non cambia la situazione. È ovvio che stanno dando fondo a tutte le opzioni che hanno per mantenere artificialmente il valore del Rublo e per essere in grado di pagare i Bond in dollari, ma è evidente che è una cosa che non può durare più di qualche mese. Poi chiaramente, tutto può cambiare da un giorno all’altro in questa situazione, militarmente e, di conseguenza, economicamente.


Le loro risorse naturali dureranno decenni.
A quanto le dovranno svendere per mantenere oligarchi e povera gente è un altro discorso.
Non riesco a ragionare in termini di economia di mercato e moneta per un paese così particolare.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma se hai le armi nucleari non ti tocca nessuno, nemmeno se sei la Corea del Nord


Ovviamente. Ma era per evidenziare quanto sia patetica la propaganda Russa e come incredibilmente qualcuno ci creda anche in Occidente. Pensare che la Russia stia combattendo contro la NATO è follia.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma se hai le armi nucleari non ti tocca nessuno, nemmeno se sei la Corea del Nord


Per me un conto e respingere i russi da l'Ucraina e un altro e passare la frontiera russa con armi e veicoli nato.
Nel secondo caso ovviamente il rischio diventa altissimo.
Ma non è che non possiamo fare nulla nel primo caso.
Se no domani la Francia si prende svizzera spagna e Portogallo perché tanto ha l'atomica no?
E la Russia si prende tutti quei paesi intorno (a parte la Cina) e nessuno si muove.
Iniziamo un nuovo colonialismo dove sono le nazioni con l'atomica a prendersi tutto?


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Le loro risorse naturali dureranno decenni.
> A quanto le dovranno svendere per mantenere oligarchi e povera gente è un altro discorso.
> Non riesco a ragionare in termini di economia di mercato e moneta per un paese così particolare.


Si, ma primo devi venderle a cifre decenti (e in Cina non sono benefattori), secondo se te le fai pagare in dollari il rublo non vale più un cent nel giro di un minuto, se te li fai pagare in rubli poi devi venderli e sei da capo. Come dicevo il default Russo sarà tecnico. Risorse ne hanno per decenni, ma se non hai dollari per pagare i Bond fallisci, punto.


----------



## Sam (14 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> *Non capisco questa ironia sul fallimento della Russia. Il default per uno stato è sostanzialmente tecnico, ed è una fine scritta per la Russia nel giro di qualche mese se non cambia la situazione*. È ovvio che stanno dando fondo a tutte le opzioni che hanno per mantenere artificialmente il valore del Rublo e per essere in grado di pagare i Bond in dollari, ma è evidente che è una cosa che non può durare più di qualche mese. Poi chiaramente, tutto può cambiare da un giorno all’altro in questa situazione, militarmente e, di conseguenza, economicamente.


Sì sì, è scritta! Nero su bianco!
Ormai è cosa certa! La Russia è sconfitta, ha finito le munizioni, tra qualche mese fallisce (ma non era fallita all'apertura della borsa? chiedo per un amico), l'Ucraina diventa superpotenza, e Zelensky scalzerà Roberto Bolle sui palcoscenici mondiali, ammaliando tutti con i suoi bellissimi pantaloni in pelle pitonata, mentre usa la sua voce suadente per cantare "Sbucciami" insieme a Cristiano Malgioglio.

Ormai stanno morendo.
Quanto è oggi il crollo del PIL russo? -70%, -200%?
Signora, sono 220% anziché 200%; che faccio, lascio?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se combattessero davvero contro la NATO per quello che stanno dimostrando durerebbero 10 minuti. E basterebbe un intervento limitato..



Di fatto è così.
Molti li perculano per la perdita di mezzi,soldati,aerei ecc.ecc , ma loro stanno combattendo con il loro arsenale contro un arsenale praticamente ILLIMITATO,dal momento che UE e NATO pompano miliardi di armi in ucraina ogni giorno.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Di fatto è così.
> Molti li perculano per la perdita di mezzi,soldati,aerei ecc.ecc , ma loro stanno combattendo con il loro arsenale contro un arsenale praticamente ILLIMITATO,dal momento che UE e NATO pompano miliardi di armi in ucraina ogni giorno.


È così, infatti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì sì, è scritta! Nero su bianco!
> Ormai è cosa certa! La Russia è sconfitta, ha finito le munizioni, tra qualche mese fallisce (ma non era fallita all'apertura della borsa? chiedo per un amico), l'Ucraina diventa superpotenza, e Zelensky scalzerà Roberto Bolle sui palcoscenici mondiali, ammaliando tutti con i suoi bellissimi pantaloni in pelle pitonata, mentre usa la sua voce suadente per cantare "Sbucciami" insieme a Cristiano Malgioglio.
> 
> Ormai stanno morendo.
> ...


Non me ne intendo di economia, però penso sia alquanto improbabile credere che le sanzioni alla Russia non abbiano effetto alcuno. La Russia ne soffrirà tanto sul lungo periodo è abbastanza chiaro questo. 

Poi se volete credere che la Russia sia il paese del Bengodi dove tutti sono benestanti, tutto va alla grande e che non avranno problemi siete liberi di farlo.

Quando soprattutto si arriverà ad una drastica diminuzione degli affari legati all'energia russa non sarà facile per loro, ad esempio anche solo triplicando le esportazioni verso la Cina non raggiungerebbero più di 1/3 delle esportazioni energetiche che effettuano ora verso l'Europa.


----------



## Sam (14 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo di economia, però penso sia alquanto improbabile credere che le sanzioni alla Russia non abbiano effetto alcuno. La Russia ne soffrirà tanto sul lungo periodo è abbastanza chiaro questo.
> 
> Poi se volete credere che la Russia sia il paese del Bengodi dove tutti sono benestanti, tutto va alla grande e che non avranno problemi siete liberi di farlo.
> 
> Quando soprattutto si arriverà ad una drastica diminuzione degli affari legati all'energia russa non sarà facile per loro, ad esempio anche solo triplicando le esportazioni verso la Cina non raggiungerebbero più di 1/3 delle esportazioni energetiche che effettuano ora verso l'Europa.


Ma nessuno dice che sia il paese del Bengodi, Darren.
Sai bene come la penso al riguardo e su come, per quanto mi riguarda, USA e Russia per me siano sullo stesso piano, e io non parteggi per nessuno dei due.
Si è troppo polarizzati su certi temi. Non è che se non si è a favore di tizio, bisogna per forza di cose esserlo di caio o di sempronio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno dice che sia il paese del Bengodi, Darren.
> Sai bene come la penso al riguardo e su come, per quanto mi riguarda, USA e Russia per me siano sullo stesso piano, e io non parteggi per nessuno dei due.
> Si è troppo polarizzati su certi temi. Non è che se non si è a favore di tizio, bisogna per forza di cose esserlo di caio o di sempronio.


Ma non sto parlando di essere per l'uno o per l'altro. Sto dicendo che la questione delle sanzioni è molto più complessa di quanto sembra e da non esperto in economia ragionando a logica credo faranno male nel tempo.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non sto parlando di essere per l'uno o per l'altro. Sto dicendo che la questione delle sanzioni è molto più complessa di quanto sembra e da non esperto in economia ragionando a logica credo faranno male nel tempo.


Ma hai assolutamente ragione, l’ironia sul “fallimento della Russia “ è dovuto a certi commenti poco sobri diciamo


----------



## Sam (14 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non sto parlando di essere per l'uno o per l'altro. Sto dicendo che la questione delle sanzioni è molto più complessa di quanto sembra e da non esperto in economia ragionando a logica credo faranno male nel tempo.


Ma le sanzioni sono da sempre un'arma di propaganda.
Non sono servite a nulla contro l'Italia nel '36, e non sono servite con la Russia.
Sono 8 anni che inviamo sanzioni a Mosca, dai tempi della Crimea. Come vedi sono ancora lì.

Alla fine nessuna delle potenze ha veramente intenzione di far male alla Russia.
Non solo per le fonti di energia, ma anche l'averla come potenza serve all'Occidente.
Se Mosca crolla, poi la Cina chi la controbilancia? L'unica potenza in grado di farlo sarebbe il Giappone, ma sai bene che riarmare decentemente Tokyo vuol dire guerra nell'Estremo Oriente.
Alla fine la Russia fa comodo a tutti.

AGGIUNGO: lo dissi all'inizio di questa storia, a Febbraio.
Gli equilibri di Yalta vanno mantenuti. Nessuna potenza pesterà mai i piedi ad un'altra potenza, perché vorrebbe dire destabilizzare lo status quo e far emergere nuovi attori.
E "gli Alleati" non lo permetteranno mai.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (14 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa ironia sul fallimento della Russia. Il default per uno stato è sostanzialmente tecnico, ed è una fine scritta per la Russia nel giro di qualche mese se non cambia la situazione. È ovvio che stanno dando fondo a tutte le opzioni che hanno per mantenere artificialmente il valore del Rublo e per essere in grado di pagare i Bond in dollari, ma è evidente che è una cosa che non può durare più di qualche mese. Poi chiaramente, tutto può cambiare da un giorno all’altro in questa situazione, militarmente e, di conseguenza, economicamente.


Noi invece possiamo andare avanti all infinito a fare debito
Prima fare un euro di debito veniva giù il mondo adesso con il santo banchiere si può fare quel caxo che si vuole
Sottolineo debiti che qualcuno prima o poi dovrà pagare
In quanto a fallimenti nazionali forse è meglio se guardassimo alle nostre di condizioni non a quelle degli altri


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Comunque per quanto riguarda la guerra…la Russia se non fosse per l’atomica, non potrebbe mai competere con la Nato ma mai mai. Discorso tutto da vedere se la guerra si combattesse su suolo russo perché la storia ci ha insegnato che nel loro territorio è dura per tutti.
Parlando della guerra attuale, è chiaro che la Russia sta combattendo contro la nato che arma a profusione gli ucraini. Dai praticamente gli ucraini combattono con il cheat armi infinite tipo GTA 
Senza l’aiuto della nato, l’ucraina sarebbe durata si e no un mese…


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì sì, è scritta! Nero su bianco!
> Ormai è cosa certa! La Russia è sconfitta, ha finito le munizioni, tra qualche mese fallisce (ma non era fallita all'apertura della borsa? chiedo per un amico), l'Ucraina diventa superpotenza, e Zelensky scalzerà Roberto Bolle sui palcoscenici mondiali, ammaliando tutti con i suoi bellissimi pantaloni in pelle pitonata, mentre usa la sua voce suadente per cantare "Sbucciami" insieme a Cristiano Malgioglio.
> 
> Ormai stanno morendo.
> ...


Comunque ho letto che la Russia ha altri 10 giorni di missili poi è finita per loro.


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto riguarda la guerra…la Russia se non fosse per l’atomica, non potrebbe mai competere con la Nato ma mai mai. Discorso tutto da vedere se la guerra si combattesse su suolo russo perché la storia ci ha insegnato che nel loro territorio è dura per tutti.
> Parlando della guerra attuale, è chiaro che la Russia sta combattendo contro la nato che arma a profusione gli ucraini. Dai praticamente gli ucraini combattono con il cheat armi infinite tipo GTA
> Senza l’aiuto della nato, l’ucraina sarebbe durata si e no un mese…


Pensa che alcuni dei loro, agli inizi, dissero che gli ucraini stavano facendo una guerra incredibile e che in confronto noi non avremmo resistito così tanto o quanto loro, sono proprio asini, cioè è da mesi che combattono con rifornimenti continui (solo armi utili per portare avanti la guerra un po' di più e proseguire con le sanzioni, nessuna arma veramente pesante che non sanno neanche usare, come gli F35 che vengono prodotti in Italia) e pensano ancora di essere una grande nazione, perché noi siamo tecnologicamente inferiori a loro o non avremmo armi per rispondere ad un attacco russo diretto, con tutto che siamo coperti dal mare e dai monti.


----------



## Sam (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Pensa che alcuni dei loro, agli inizi, dissero che gli ucraini stavano facendo una guerra incredibile e che in confronto noi non avremmo resistito così tanto o quanto loro, sono proprio asini*, cioè è da mesi che combattono con rifornimenti continui (solo armi utili per portare avanti la guerra un po' di più e proseguire con le sanzioni, nessuna arma veramente pesante che non sanno neanche usare, come gli F35 che vengono prodotti in Italia) e pensano ancora di essere una grande nazione, perché noi siamo tecnologicamente inferiori a loro o non avremmo armi per rispondere ad un attacco russo diretto, con tutto che siamo coperti dal mare e dai monti.


Vabbe', ma si sa che gli italiani sono anti-nazionali per definizione.
Stiamo parlando di gente che pensa che il nostro esercito abbia fatto ridere ovunque abbia combattuto, quando in realtà il valore dei nostri soldati è sempre stato indiscusso nei campi di battaglia.

Poi si mitizzano gli USA come l'esercito invincibile, salvo poi scoprire che:

- Nella Prima Guerra Mondiale i signori non hanno sconfitto nessun paese, ma hanno dovuto attendere la richiesta di pace della Germania, che era dilaniata da rivolte interne, ma che nonostante tutto stava combattendo in pieno territorio francese, al punto che gli italiani hanno portato alla resa l'Austria-Ungheria e sono dovuti accorrere al fronte occidentale per dare una mano, perché i lor signori non sapevano nemmeno come si teneva in mano un fucile;

- Nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale, ci hanno messo tre anni e due bombe atomiche, salvo il fatto che:
a) i tedeschi si sono arresi all'Unione Sovietica, mentre sul fronte occidentale gli americani erano ben lontani dal fare fuori l'esercito del Reich, al punto che a parte le operazioni in Francia hanno fatto ben poco;
b) in Italia hanno dovuto portare la mafia italoamericana a corrompere la popolazione siciliana, perché non riuscivano ad avanzare, e nonostante l'impiego di mezzi e uomini tremendamente superiore, ci sono voluti due anni, e flussi di denaro continui per finanziare la guerriglia partigiana, per arrivare nel nord del Paese. La Campagna di Sicilia fu, per esempio, un colossale disastro.
Erano note anche le barrette di cioccolata date alla popolazione per farla rivoltare contro le truppe italiane. Per non parlare dell'occhio di riguardo alle marocchinate delle truppe coloniali francesi, che servivano a far aizzare l'odio della popolazione, che propagandisticamente lo dirottarono verso le truppe italiane e tedesche, che non si macchiarono mai di quegli atti.
c) il Giappone, accerchiato e senza rifornimenti petroliferi, teneva ancora testa con onore alla Royal Navy, alla US Navy e alle truppe cinesi, al punto che hanno dovuto massacrare i civili di Hiroshima e Nagasaki con le atomiche.

E quando invece hanno dovuto combattere in prima linea da soli:
- le hanno prese in Corea
- le hanno prese in Vietnam
- le hanno prese in Afghanistan


La vera forza degli USA non sono mai state le forze armate, ma la loro collusione con il sistema bancario (vedi il Federal Reserve System), che li ha resi prestatori di denaro ai governi che avevano la (s)fortuna di avere a che fare con loro, ingabbiandoli in un sistema finanziario drogato di debiti e prestiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2022)

Cioè ho un cugino che sta in Germania e mi racconta che l'inflazione e alle stelle, che l'olio da friggere costa 4 euro e che non si trova che i tedeschi vanno a svaligiare i supermercati francesi, olandesi e polacchi... e che a novembre la situazione sarà ancora più disastrosa.. e poi mi dice che Putin è un grande, un uomo con le palle.

Io mi chiedo a volta dove la gente viva. 

Probabile che questa inflazione sia dovuta alla fine del corona ma è anche probabile che sia degenerate anche per l'invasione di quel pazzo.
3 mesi di guerra che non stanno portando a niente se non per un misero capriccio del pazzo di mosca. Aggiungiamo poi noi che continuiamo a inviare armi agli ordini dello zelo e degli ammericani.

Dell'inflazione manco si parla anzi chissenefrega vero. Si sparassero tutti


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vabbe', ma si sa che gli italiani sono anti-nazionali per definizione.
> Stiamo parlando di gente che pensa che il nostro esercito abbia fatto ridere ovunque abbia combattuto, quando in realtà il valore dei nostri soldati è sempre stato indiscusso nei campi di battaglia.
> 
> Poi si mitizzano gli USA come l'esercito invincibile, salvo poi scoprire che:
> ...


Per riprendere il concetto fu un ucraino a dire quelle parole, cioè parliamo di un paese di 44 mln di persone con un pil inferiore ad una regione italiana del nord, come l'Emilia che ha 1/10 degli abitanti, adesso il loro pil raggiungerà livelli africani, 5 mln di persone hanno lasciato il paese in mano ai nazisti e ancora oggi sento parlare di trionfalismi vari, guerra vinta, Russia arranca, in un paese che è stato usato come giocattolo da quel sistema politico, finanziario e fecciamente capitalistico che governa e decide da più di un secolo cos'è bene e cos'è male.
Nella seconda guerra mondiale si fecero tanti errori, come privarsi dell'arma nuclere, perdere cervelli poi finiti nelle mani sbagliate e ovviamente estendere un conflitto senza concentrarsi sul vero nemico, numero 1, la Gran Bretagna, senza andare in Russia, ma cercando di mantenere un'influenza europea lontana da quell'anglofonia puramente americana che non è mai c'entrata molto con le influenze germaniche (da cui discendono e da cui hanno sempre cercato di distaccarsi) e latine, romanze, perché l'allargamento smisurato, tramite guerre, ha sempre portato a disastri, così come li sta portando l'allargamento della Ue, cioè guerre condotte da altri per interessi finanziari vari, raccontati e narrati dolcemente dall'informazione buona.
Ma cos'è meglio di un allargamento portato avanti facendo crepare i paesi nella loro convinzione di poter resistere o salvarsi dall'invasore cattivo senza perdere un uomo nel conflitto? nulla, è il giochino che si sta facendo da quando la geopolitica difensiva ha creato mostri per potersi muovere e appunto difendersi, il capitalismo finanziario non fa nessuna guerra, attacca difendendosi, come farebbe un banchiere, un vile, è così che agiscono da sempre, portano alla distruzione i paesi, tipo la Jugoslavia, per prendere dentro altri paesi, fare altro debito, farli sentire "sicuri", salvi, protetti, quando in realtà è semplice sovranità che si perde, con cittadini portati ad avere una crescita finanziata da tanto debito che poi incatenerà le mani di qualsiasi governo, anche il migliore possibile, sono i soldi che mettono le catene e dove ci sono i soldi, tanti, ci sono le catene più grosse, dove c'è il giro vero ci sono le guerre più buone, narrate meglio, ma non sembrano nemmeno guerre, perché ci stiamo difendendo, certo, ma il percorso finale dell'Ucraina lo sapete cosa prevede secondo alcuni? l'entrata nella Ue e nella Nato, quindi chi vuole questa guerra sono quelli che stanno attaccando facendo finta di difendersi, da vili, ma solo perché c'è un nemico bello grosso, da lavorare col tempo e che potrebbe mettere fine ad un sistema finanziario che decide per noi, con una atomica forse, con una terza guerra mondiale, il fatto che la Russia non accetti questo tipo di politica buona e capitalistica è un affronto, ecco il loro problema, la Russia è fuori da un certo sistema, da sempre, è il nemico, l'Ucraina e alcune zone ormai non più ucraine non c'entrano nulla, la guerra era ben voluta da tutti ed è stata portata avanti a dovere per poter permettere a noi scemi di distaccarci dal nemico russo come se fosse una cosa sensata e seria, ma in realtà c'è talmente tanto marcio che molti ancora non capiscono come si possa privarsi del mercato russo, anche come import, per sempre, quando la Russia rimane lì e la guerra finirà; io ci vedo un conflitto eterno, sotto tutti i punti di vista, cioè non finirà domani, la Russia non puoi attaccarla, distruggerla, rimarrà lì, per cui ci vorrà tantissimo tempo e chissà quanti paesi rasi al suolo per portare avanti una guerra che è puramente capitalistica (sanzioni, finti aiuti umanitari, finti discorsi propagandistici e falsi, costo della vita più alto, cittadini obbligati a mantenere una guerra non nostra ma di qualcun altro), allora mi chiedo quando ci toglieremo dalle palle certi governi, pirloni che parlano di pace ogni 2x3, improvvisati, figli del sistema, incapaci, gente che regge il gioco e poi spera che un giorno la gente si dimenticherà di tutto e si tornerà ad una normalità ormai persa visto che abbiamo una guerra in Europa, russofobia totale e una pandemia alla bisogna.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Noi invece possiamo andare avanti all infinito a fare debito
> *Prima fare un euro di debito veniva giù il mondo adesso con il santo banchiere si può fare quel caxo che si vuole*
> Sottolineo debiti che qualcuno prima o poi dovrà pagare
> In quanto a fallimenti nazionali forse è meglio se guardassimo alle nostre di condizioni non a quelle degli altri


Qua siamo in crisi più di Berlusconi nel 2011, infatti. Solo che c'è uno che piace al potere, quindi è "debito buono" (cit. Mario Draghi).


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensa che alcuni dei loro, agli inizi, dissero che gli ucraini stavano facendo una guerra incredibile e che in confronto noi non avremmo resistito così tanto o quanto loro, sono proprio asini, cioè è da mesi che combattono con rifornimenti continui (solo armi utili per portare avanti la guerra un po' di più e proseguire con le sanzioni, nessuna arma veramente pesante che non sanno neanche usare, come gli F35 che vengono prodotti in Italia) e pensano ancora di essere una grande nazione, perché noi siamo tecnologicamente inferiori a loro o non avremmo armi per rispondere ad un attacco russo diretto, con tutto che siamo coperti dal mare e dai monti.


Vabbè ma parliamo degli ucraini..ste cose sono ridicole come loro sono ridicoli…
Devono tutto a noi per questa guerra ma ovviamente non ridaranno indietro nulla…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensa che alcuni dei loro, agli inizi, dissero che gli ucraini stavano facendo una guerra incredibile e che in confronto noi non avremmo resistito così tanto o quanto loro, sono proprio asini, cioè è da mesi che combattono con rifornimenti continui (solo armi utili per portare avanti la guerra un po' di più e proseguire con le sanzioni, nessuna arma veramente pesante che non sanno neanche usare, come gli F35 che vengono prodotti in Italia) e pensano ancora di essere una grande nazione, perché noi siamo tecnologicamente inferiori a loro o non avremmo armi per rispondere ad un attacco russo diretto, con tutto che siamo coperti dal mare e dai monti.



Gli ucraini sono sempre stati dei pezzenti.
E in quell'occasione in cui (non ricordo chi) disse davanti alle telecamere di una trasmissione tv nostrana che l'Italia contro la Russia non sarebbe durata un giorno,ecco,se quel fetente avesse trovato un giornalista non sottomesso,avrebbe sicuramente ricevuto la risposta che meritava.

Sono bravi tutti a fare guerriglia con soldi e armi degli altri.
Con i miliardi,miliardi e ancora miliardi buttati da ue e nato per regalare armi a quei pezzenti,probabilmente anche uno staterello come quello cipriota sarebbe stato in grado di resistere contro la turchia


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini sono sempre stati dei pezzenti.
> E in quell'occasione in cui (non ricordo chi) disse davanti alle telecamere di una trasmissione tv nostrana che l'Italia contro la Russia non sarebbe durata un giorno,ecco,se quel fetente avesse trovato un giornalista non sottomesso,avrebbe sicuramente ricevuto la risposta che meritava.
> 
> Sono bravi tutti a fare guerriglia con soldi e armi degli altri.
> Con i miliardi,miliardi e ancora miliardi buttati da ue e nato per regalare armi a quei pezzenti,probabilmente anche uno staterello come quello cipriota sarebbe stato in grado di resistere contro la turchia


La guerriglia bisogna saperla fare, resto basito davanti a certe affermazioni. Vi consiglio la lettura di "Guerra senza limiti" è un testo di storia militare sulla guerra asimmetrica e la guerriglia scritto da due militari cinesi. C'è anche l'"Arte della guerriglia" di Breccia più generalista, magari è un po' più accessibile a chi è poco avvezzo a queste letture.


----------



## vota DC (14 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma parliamo degli ucraini..ste cose sono ridicole come loro sono ridicoli…
> Devono tutto a noi per questa guerra ma ovviamente non ridaranno indietro nulla…


Considerato che per loro stessa ammissione erano in piena guerra già nel 2014 direi che hanno fatto molto male. Altro che armi offensive per la controffensiva: non hanno saputo snidare i separatisti nonostante le armi occidentali. Infatti hanno deciso di concentrarsi a Kharkiv dove i russi sono meno fortificati proprio per quello.
Davide che batte Golia dopo i finlandesi comunque lo stanno facendo gli yemeniti: praticamente in ciabatte sbaragliano orde di sauditi e mercenari superarmati....ci sono video dove diverse jeep saudite vanno una dietro l'altra cadendo nella stessa identica imboscata a distanza di cinque minuti!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La guerriglia bisogna saperla fare, resto basito davanti a certe affermazioni. Vi consiglio la lettura di "Guerra senza limiti" è un testo di storia militare sulla guerra asimmetrica e la guerriglia scritto da due militari cinesi. C'è anche l'"Arte della guerriglia" di Breccia più generalista, magari è un po' più accessibile a chi è poco avvezzo a queste letture.



Io invece rimango basito quando nonostante i mille aiuti dati, ci prendono continuamente per colioni.
E nonostante ciò, qualcuno continua anche a giustificarli in mille modi  
Dopo quella dichiarazione, il giornalista in studio doveva fare solamente una cosa : mandarlo a  e chiudere il collegamento.


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini sono sempre stati dei pezzenti.
> E in quell'occasione in cui (non ricordo chi) disse davanti alle telecamere di una trasmissione tv nostrana che l'Italia contro la Russia non sarebbe durata un giorno,ecco,se quel fetente avesse trovato un giornalista non sottomesso,avrebbe sicuramente ricevuto la risposta che meritava.
> 
> Sono bravi tutti a fare guerriglia con soldi e armi degli altri.
> Con i miliardi,miliardi e ancora miliardi buttati da ue e nato per regalare armi a quei pezzenti,probabilmente anche uno staterello come quello cipriota sarebbe stato in grado di resistere contro la turchia


Ah ecco, ricordavo blandamente quello che disse e non ricordavo che parlò proprio di un giorno massimo... ancora peggio.
Con la tecnologia attuale sarebbe difficile attaccare un paese come l'Italia con soli uomini, ci sarebbero tanti morti ma non ci sarebbe nessun vincitore, così come sarebbe impossibile attaccare via terra la Russia, anche per gli americani a cui però frega solamente di fare casini ovunque per il solo gaudio di bruciare mlrd nella difesa e nelle armi, che sono ancora oggi l'industria n° 1 per loro e dove i soldi ci sono sempre.
Per chiarire meglio, pensate a ciò che dovrebbe bruciare, in termini di risorse, la Russia per attaccare l'Italia via terra, portare uomini, preparare l'attacco e quant'altro, assolutamente impossibile, questo è uno dei motivi per cui i famosi "buoni" stanno facendo una guerra indiretta usando dei pirloni nazisti (più i civili ucraini usati a loro volta da questri frustrati) come scudo e come scusa, impartendo sanzioni imbarazzanti e regalando armi agli ucraini per portare avanti una guerra di logoramento che deve durare il più possibile, l'unico rischio è dei paesi inutili e "lasciabili" vicini, anche la Polonia lo è, nel caso il conflitto dovesse avere toni più seri di questi, ma lo stesso baltico, Finlandia, Svezia, sono paesi lontani dal cuore capitalista europeo che però vuole avere confini belli distesi per portare Nato buona ovunque, è un modo di fare viscido, difensivo, ma sono le guerre di oggi, lontane, non vai sul campo ma lasci crepare paesi per interessi superiori e gli fai credere di poter trovare la salvezza solamente entrando sotto la sfera di influenza americana, non accettando, di fatto, nemmeno la neutralità che viene vista come sovranismo puro e come problema.
Ma cosa succede se la Russia chiude il gas domani? che poi sono d'accordo con alcuni che parlano di danni assurdi per le nostre economie nei prossimi mesi e che probabilmente il peggio deve ancora arrivare e quando arriverà ce lo faranno passare come il peggio del momento e dunque accettabile o sopportabile.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Con un legge firmata oggi da Zelensky sono stati vietati in Ucraina i partiti filo-russi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, ricordavo blandamente quello che disse e non ricordavo che parlò proprio di un giorno massimo... ancora peggio.
> Con la tecnologia attuale sarebbe difficile attaccare un paese come l'Italia con soli uomini, ci sarebbero tanti morti ma non ci sarebbe nessun vincitore, così come sarebbe impossibile attaccare via terra la Russia, anche per gli americani a cui però frega solamente di fare casini ovunque per il solo gaudio di bruciare mlrd nella difesa e nelle armi, che sono ancora oggi l'industria n° 1 per loro e dove i soldi ci sono sempre.
> Per chiarire meglio, pensate a ciò che dovrebbe bruciare, in termini di risorse, la Russia per attaccare l'Italia via terra, portare uomini, preparare l'attacco e quant'altro, assolutamente impossibile, questo è uno dei motivi per cui i famosi "buoni" stanno facendo una guerra indiretta usando dei pirloni nazisti (più i civili ucraini usati a loro volta da questri frustrati) come scudo e come scusa, impartendo sanzioni imbarazzanti e regalando armi agli ucraini per portare avanti una guerra di logoramento che deve durare il più possibile, l'unico rischio è dei paesi inutili e "lasciabili" vicini, anche la Polonia lo è, nel caso il conflitto dovesse avere toni più seri di questi, ma lo stesso baltico, Finlandia, Svezia, sono paesi lontani dal cuore capitalista europeo che però vuole avere confini belli distesi per portare Nato buona ovunque, è un modo di fare viscido, difensivo, ma sono le guerre di oggi, lontane, non vai sul campo ma lasci crepare paesi per interessi superiori e gli fai credere di poter trovare la salvezza solamente entrando sotto la sfera di influenza americana, non accettando, di fatto, nemmeno la neutralità che viene vista come sovranismo puro e come problema.
> Ma cosa succede se la Russia chiude il gas domani? che poi sono d'accordo con alcuni che parlano di danni assurdi per le nostre economie nei prossimi mesi e che probabilmente il peggio deve ancora arrivare e quando arriverà ce lo faranno passare come il peggio del momento e dunque accettabile o sopportabile.



Ma infatti della cahata che aveva detto neanche mi interessava più di tanto,perchè ormai gli ugraini devono dire qualunque cosa per risultare sempre santi e i numeri 1 al mondo. 
La cosa che fa ribrezzo è che determinate dichiarazioni non le aveva dette contro la russia o altri paesi a loro ostili,ma contro uno stato che non solo ti sta parando il cùlo accogliendo migliaia di tuoi connazionali,ma ti sta anche parando il cùlo cedendoti miliardate di soldi e miliardate di armi.
E in più,giusto per non farci mancare nulla,ci stiamo anche tagliando le palle per fare un favore a loro.

E dopo tutto questo,te ne esci con queste dichiarazioni ?
Chissà perchè determinate dichiarazioni non le ha fatte ad una cina,spagna,francia,germania,uk,forse perchè sarebbe stato preso a calci in C ?

Con noi è facile perchè sanno bene che molti italioti sono sempre dalla loro parte ,qualunque cosa (qualunque) esca dalle labbra ucraine.


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma infatti della cahata che aveva detto neanche mi interessava più di tanto,perchè ormai gli ugraini devono dire qualunque cosa per risultare sempre santi e i numeri 1 al mondo.
> La cosa che fa ribrezzo è che determinate dichiarazioni non le aveva dette contro la russia o altri paesi a loro ostili,ma contro uno stato che non solo ti sta parando il cùlo accogliendo migliaia di tuoi connazionali,ma ti sta anche parando il cùlo cedendoti miliardate di soldi e miliardate di armi.
> E in più,giusto per non farci mancare nulla,ci stiamo anche tagliando le palle per fare un favore a loro.
> 
> ...


Beh in una tv piddina ci sta che qualcuno prenda per il culo l'Italia su certi aspetti, ad esempio la potenza militare o irredentismi vari, loro sono quelli dei fiori e dello zan, sono un partito sottomesso che odia gli italiani e si attacca a tutto pur di non fare alcun tipo di geopolitica magari a nostro vantaggio, sono il partito della bambagia, del debito buono, sono ciò che è stato imposto a noi per narcotizzare le persone su certe tematiche.. per farti un esempio, su certe tematiche il popolo non mette bocca quindi popolo bue, di cosa parlo? invio delle armi, parlamento bypassato, 2 mesi dopo un vecchietto "italiano" va negli Usa a farsi fare i complimenti perché è lì a nome degli italiani che vogliono la pace, non esiste alcun tipo di democrazia qui da noi, su alcune cose ancora meno, manco si discute, decidono i migliori, il governo dei migliori, quando si parla di armi e di necessità non nostre sono in prima fila perché è un modo che hanno alcuni per sentirsi superiori o per attivare i propri poteri (gente nemmeno votata), ma un popolo che accetta questo è un popolo che è stato sottomesso e reso debole, nella vita reale e ovviamente in tutto ciò che poi indirettamente subiamo a livello commerciale ed economico.
La logica dice che saremmo dovuti rimanere neutrali ma come dicevo sopra neutralità è sovranismo e non viene accettata in un sistema capitalista dove su certi temi il popolo viene bypassato e informato a cose fatte oppure nemmeno quello, il popolo bue paga, l'istituzione viscida prende i soldi e li sposta dove più gli fa comodo, non c'è un ritorno, non c'è un interesse nazionale, c'è solo tanto debito per tutti per riempire narrative, per avere ancora più controllo sulla testa delle persone a cui poi viene dato da mangiare altro, altre cose, diritti gay, ius soli e quadruplo cognome mentre la pasta tra un po' arriverà a costare 2€ al kilo.. bambocciume at his best.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma le sanzioni sono da sempre un'arma di propaganda.
> Non sono servite a nulla contro l'Italia nel '36, e non sono servite con la Russia.
> Sono 8 anni che inviamo sanzioni a Mosca, dai tempi della Crimea. Come vedi sono ancora lì.
> 
> ...


Tutti i governi colpiti da sanzioni dicono che non gli fanno niente.
Però chissà perché le criticano, dicono che siano ingiuste e negoziano per farle rimuovere. Poi ci sono sanzioni e sanzioni. Trumpusconi all'inizio diceva che erano un atto formale di presa di distanza, una nota di biasimo per far contenta l'opinione pubblica, ma anche un sostanziale via libera.
Poi per carità, si sopravvive alle sanzioni e facendo di necessità virtù talvolta si trovano soluzioni alternative importanti.
Gli USA in alcune guerre non hanno vinto perché politicamente non potevano fare salire il conflitto fino all'uso dell'atomica. Non c'erano più le condizioni della fine della seconda GM. Una situazione molto simile a quella che vive la Russia ora.
Si arriva ad un certo punto, si fanno due conti e ci si convince che non conviene più andare avanti. Ma si è realmente fatto tutto quello che si poteva per vincere? Sicuramente qualche Generale la pensa diversamente.
Ma non c'è solo l'aspetto puramente militare, c'è anche quello economico e politico.
Gli USA avevano capito che dopo una possibile vittoria militare avrebbero comunque perso la pace.
A mio parere quello che ha marcato la differenza in favore degli USA è la loro produzione industriale. I Lend & Lease Act si ripetono dopo decenni perché da sempre gli USA hanno arsenali di prim'ordine da vendere. Inoltre più di una volta hanno prodotto armi secondo le specifiche dei loro co-belligeranti che erano in difficoltà, russi inclusi. Che non vuol dire che siano sempre e comunque i migliori militarmente. Fanno i loro errori come tutti.
Che gli attori principali cerchino di conservare gli assetti di Yalta ci può stare, che ne abbiano la forza non ci giurerei, il mondo sta girando


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La guerriglia bisogna saperla fare, resto basito davanti a certe affermazioni. Vi consiglio la lettura di "Guerra senza limiti" è un testo di storia militare sulla guerra asimmetrica e la guerriglia scritto da due militari cinesi. C'è anche l'"Arte della guerriglia" di Breccia più generalista, magari è un po' più accessibile a chi è poco avvezzo a queste letture.


Rimangono sempre un popolo di pezzenti che devono rendere grazie PER SEMPRE a noi


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con un legge firmata oggi da Zelensky sono stati vietati in Ucraina i partiti filo-russi.


Bello così


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rimangono sempre un popolo di pezzenti che *devono rendere grazie PER SEMPRE a noi*



*Scordati la gratitudine. Loro resistendo hanno difeso la tua libertà  *


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Scordati la gratitudine. Loro resistendo hanno difeso la tua libertà *


Io spero ancora si stermino a vicenda…


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io spero ancora si stermino a vicenda…



A spese loro, possibilmente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Intanto dei giornali "nazionali" solo il Fatto quotidiano ha parlato della più imponente esercitazione navale che si sta svolgendo in sardegna.
Gli altri giornali o dormono o fanno finta di niente.


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma che golpe vuoi che si faccia in Italia? Chi lo dovrebbe attuare?


Il primo che ci prova lo sbattono in galera


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto dei giornali "nazionali" solo il Fatto quotidiano ha parlato della più imponente esercitazione navale che si sta svolgendo in sardegna.
> Gli altri giornali o dormono o fanno finta di niente.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2259


Ti giuro che sta cosa l'ho scoperta solo perchè l'hai riportata tu. Ma praticamente hanno "sequestrato" tutta la costa sud?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che sta cosa l'ho scoperta solo perchè l'hai riportata tu. Ma praticamente hanno "sequestrato" tutta la costa sud?



In pratica si,ben 17 aree requisite per le esercitazioni.
E parliamo di aree non sottoposte a servitù militari eh
Sono vietate le immersioni,la pesca,la balneazione e persino la sosta,non si sa mai che qualche curiosone riveli i segreti alla russia


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In pratica si,ben 17 aree requisite per le esercitazioni.
> E parliamo di aree non sottoposte a servitù militari eh
> Sono vietate le immersioni,la pesca,la balneazione e persino la sosta,non si sa mai che qualche curiosone riveli i segreti alla russia


Mi immagino cosa pescheranno poi quei poveracci , oltre i vecchi scarponi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo di economia, però penso sia alquanto improbabile credere che le sanzioni alla Russia non abbiano effetto alcuno. La Russia ne soffrirà tanto sul lungo periodo è abbastanza chiaro questo.
> 
> Poi se volete credere che la Russia sia il paese del Bengodi dove tutti sono benestanti, tutto va alla grande e che non avranno problemi siete liberi di farlo.
> 
> Quando soprattutto si arriverà ad una drastica diminuzione degli affari legati all'energia russa non sarà facile per loro, ad esempio anche solo triplicando le esportazioni verso la Cina non raggiungerebbero più di 1/3 delle esportazioni energetiche che effettuano ora verso l'Europa.


Ma tu te ne stai rendendo conto che in tv ci vogliono fare addolcire il fatto che sta per arrivare una crisi alimentare!? chiedo per un amico.. i pazzi così facendo son convinto che l'opinione pubblica ( noi ) accetteremo di buon grado.. visto che ci avvisano ehhh.. in effetti loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro... Ma noi ?? ci rendiamo conto che cosa sta arrivando!? la Russia ha decenni di risorse.. 
noi abbiamo Biden ma ok osserviamo il PIL !
tanto economia reale non è far nostro (ironia)


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma tu te ne stai rendendo conto che in tv ci vogliono fare addolcire il fatto che sta per arrivare una crisi alimentare!? chiedo per un amico.. i pazzi così facendo son convinto che l'opinione pubblica ( noi ) accetteremo di buon grado.. visto che ci avvisano ehhh.. in effetti loro vivono in un mondo tutto loro... Ma noi ?? ci rendiamo conto che cosa sta arrivando!? la Russia ha decenni di risorse..
> noi abbiamo Biden ma ok osserviamo il PIL !
> tanto economia reale non è far nostro (ironia)


La crisi alimentare è colpa della guerra che ha provocato la Russia. Ma non credo sarà un problema grave in Europa tanto quanto in altre nazioni. 

I russi con la guerra in Ucraina hanno di fatto bloccato le esportazioni della materia prima per i prodotti farinacei.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La crisi alimentare è colpa della guerra *che ha provocato* la Russia. Ma non credo sarà un problema grave in Europa tanto quanto in altre nazioni.
> 
> I russi con la guerra in Ucraina hanno di fatto bloccato le esportazioni della materia prima per i prodotti farinacei.


Sarò scemo io si vede...


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarò scemo io si vede...


Beh la guerra l’ha dichiarata la Russia eh..che poi manco l’ha dichiarata perché non hanno manco le palle per chiamarla guerra


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarò scemo io si vede...


Quindi la Russia era con le spalle al muro e per la sopravvivenza della loro nazione è stata obbligata ad invadere l'Ucraina che stava minacciando l'esistenza dei russi e della Russia. Ok. Putin ha fatto una scelta folle, al netto di tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In pratica si,ben 17 aree requisite per le esercitazioni.
> E parliamo di aree non sottoposte a servitù militari eh
> Sono vietate le immersioni,la pesca,la balneazione e persino la sosta,non si sa mai che qualche curiosone riveli i segreti alla russia


Ne sarà felice chi li vive di turismo... Alla faccia del ripartire. Ma come sempre mi fa più schifo chi pure sostiene sta tirannia, sai, gli appassionati della vita militare (ma che mica ci pensa ad andare a fare il militare, meglio la poltroncina statale  )


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La crisi alimentare è colpa della guerra che ha provocato la Russia. Ma non credo sarà un problema grave in Europa tanto quanto in altre nazioni.
> 
> I russi con la guerra in Ucraina hanno di fatto bloccato le esportazioni della materia prima per i prodotti farinacei.


Ma se i prezzi erano alle stelle già da gennaio  si vede che non vivi più in Itaglia


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vabbe', ma si sa che gli italiani sono anti-nazionali per definizione.
> Stiamo parlando di gente che pensa che il nostro esercito abbia fatto ridere ovunque abbia combattuto, quando in realtà il valore dei nostri soldati è sempre stato indiscusso nei campi di battaglia.
> 
> Poi si mitizzano gli USA come l'esercito invincibile, salvo poi scoprire che:
> ...


Scusami Sam ma hai citato due conflitti asimmetrici per eccellenza (di cui uno, ricordo, è stato chiuso in poche settimane con la cacciata dei Talebani da Kandahar, poi è iniziata la guerriglia) e la guerra di Corea che si è conclusa come si è conclusa solo perchè si stava raggiungendo il punto di non ritorno (proposta di MacArthur di usare le atomiche sui cinesi) e che sul lungo periodo avrebbe visto i cinesi ben piu in difficoltà degli americani, che avevano in quel periodo risorse economiche e materiali praticamente inesauribili, non paragonabili di certo ad una cina appena uscita da un secolo di malversazioni corruzione e rivolte. 
Quando si parla di conflitto convenzionale, gli americani arrivano, spianano, vincono in pochissimo tempo. Per fermarli in Corea ci sono voluti centinaia di migliaia di poveracci cinesi buttati nel tritacarne. 
Emblematico è il caso iracheno, shock and awe al suo culmine, uno spettacolo per qualsiasi appassionato di tattica militare. 
Sulla WW2, al netto di fisiologici inciampi, hanno comunque gestito alla grande un'opera logistica titanica come il D-Day e campagna seguente.
La campagna fu costruita sul fatto che bisognava arrivare al Reno e oltre cercando di minimizzare le perdite contro le riserve tedesche, è normale che sia stata gestita così. 

Riguardo il Giappone, invece, il discorso è infinitamente piu complesso. I nipponici non sarebbero arretrati di un centimetro (per molte ragioni che meriterebbero un topic a se per essere discusse adeguatamente), e il calcolo strategico USA di utilizzare le atomiche (per quanto moralmente riprovevole) fu perfettamente centrato. 
Cercati "purple medal" insignita dall'esercito USA ai caduti di guerra: ancora oggi vengono assegnate quelle che furono preparate per l'invasione mai avvenuta del giappone, piu di un milione


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma se i prezzi erano alle stelle già da gennaio  si vede che non vivi più in Itaglia


Quello credo dipenda dall'inflazione post pandemia, così come la benzina che è aumentata per via dei soldi che devono ridare all'UE ed hanno dato la colpa alla guerra.


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scusami Sam ma hai citato due conflitti asimmetrici per eccellenza (di cui uno, ricordo, è stato chiuso in poche settimane con la cacciata dei Talebani da Kandahar, poi è iniziata la guerriglia)


Ma come fai a dire che il conflitto si è chiuso, quando il paese non l'hanno pacificato sebbene avessero dispiegato mezzi e uomini infinitamente superiori, hanno subito una guerriglia di 20 anni e dopo essersene scappati con la coda fra le gambe, sono tornate al potere le stesse persone che si sono combattute.
L'Afghanistan è stata una sconfitta di portata pari al Vietnam.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> e la guerra di Corea che si è conclusa come si è conclusa solo perchè si stava raggiungendo il punto di non ritorno (proposta di MacArthur di usare le atomiche sui cinesi) e che sul lungo periodo avrebbe visto i cinesi ben piu in difficoltà degli americani, che avevano in quel periodo risorse economiche e materiali praticamente inesauribili, non paragonabili di certo ad una cina appena uscita da un secolo di malversazioni corruzione e rivolte.
> Quando si parla di conflitto convenzionale, gli americani arrivano, spianano, vincono in pochissimo tempo. Per fermarli in Corea ci sono voluti centinaia di migliaia di poveracci cinesi buttati nel tritacarne.


La Guerra di Corea l'hanno "persa" (in realtà è un nulla di fatto) perché di fronte ad una resistenza finanziata e con superpotenze ad armi pari (i Sovietici avevano anch'essi l'atomica in quegli anni), si è vista tutta la vera forza degli americani, così come in seguito.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Emblematico è il caso iracheno, shock and awe al suo culmine, uno spettacolo per qualsiasi appassionato di tattica militare.


Si è attaccato un paese che non aveva nemmeno le scarpe per combattere e non ha avuto una resistenza finanziata da nessuno.
Beh, sì, una dimostrazione di forza niente male.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sulla WW2, al netto di fisiologici inciampi, hanno comunque gestito alla grande un'opera logistica titanica come il D-Day e campagna seguente.
> La campagna fu costruita sul fatto che bisognava arrivare al Reno e oltre cercando di minimizzare le perdite contro le riserve tedesche, è normale che sia stata gestita così.


Che storia romanzata. Gli americani hanno dovuto aspettare il 1944 per sbarcare nel nord della Francia, perché prima non erano in grado di sfondare una linea che fosse una.
I tedeschi hanno tenuto ferme le linee anglo-americane per tutta la durata del conflitto, al punto che nemmeno dopo il massacro di Dresda si è riusciti ad ottenere la resa della Germania.
Se ne stavano scappando dalla Sicilia perché non riuscivano a conquistarla e hanno usato la mafia e la corruzione per cercare di guadagnare consenso e territorio.
Hanno dovuto sfruttare la casa di Acquarone per cercare di far cadere dall'interno il governo Mussolini e mettere gente di fiducia che fosse subito pronta alla resa.
E nonostante quello, e nonostante aver pagato gente chiusa in carcere per stupri e assassinii facendogli fare la guerriglia e chiamandoli partigiani, ci hanno messo due anni a conquistare il Paese, e con una fatica enorme.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Riguardo il Giappone, invece, il discorso è infinitamente piu complesso. I nipponici non sarebbero arretrati di un centimetro (per molte ragioni che meriterebbero un topic a se per essere discusse adeguatamente), e il calcolo strategico USA di utilizzare le atomiche (per quanto moralmente riprovevole) fu perfettamente centrato
> Cercati "purple medal" insignita dall'esercito USA ai caduti di guerra: ancora oggi vengono assegnate quelle che furono preparate per l'invasione mai avvenuta del giappone, piu di un milione


Il Giappone non sarebbe arretrato di un centimetro perché dal punto di vista strategico e militare erano molto più forti degli americani.
L'unica differenza era che gli americani avevano fatto affari fino alla loro entrata in guerra con armi e prestiti, ed avevano accesso alle risorse petrolifere che avevano bloccato al Giappone ben prima dell'attacco a Pearl Harbor. Quindi erano messi meglio economicamente, e potevano investire in armi, quando ormai nessun'altro poteva più farlo.
E nonostante quello, ripeto, hanno dovuto sganciare due atomiche per cercare una via per la vittoria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a dire che il conflitto si è chiuso, quando il paese non l'hanno pacificato sebbene avessero dispiegato mezzi e uomini infinitamente superiori, hanno subito una guerriglia di 20 anni e dopo essersene scappati con la coda fra le gambe, sono tornate al potere le stesse persone che si sono combattute.
> L'Afghanistan è stata una sconfitta di portata pari al Vietnam.


Una cosa è la guerra, una cosa è il peace building.
Confondere le due è un errore molto comune, ma errore resta.


Sam ha scritto:


> La Guerra di Corea l'hanno "persa" (in realtà è un nulla di fatto) perché di fronte ad una resistenza finanziata e con superpotenze ad armi pari (i Sovietici avevano anch'essi l'atomica in quegli anni), si è vista tutta la vera forza degli americani, così come in seguito.


Questo è gia piu condivisibile, ma ripeto che il rischio li era l'atomica piu che un intervento diretto sovietico con uno Stalin ormai agli ultimi giorni


Sam ha scritto:


> Si è attaccato un paese che non aveva nemmeno le scarpe per combattere e non ha avuto una resistenza finanziata da nessuno.
> Beh, sì, una dimostrazione di forza niente male.


Beh, l' Iraq è stato riempito di armi dagli USA stessi durante il conflitto con L'iran ed era considerato uno degli eserciti piu temibili del medio oriente... non facciamolo passare per la Giordania o il Libano


Sam ha scritto:


> Che storia romanzata. Gli americani hanno dovuto aspettare il 1944 per sbarcare nel nord della Francia, perché prima non erano in grado di sfondare una linea che fosse una.
> I tedeschi hanno tenuto ferme le linee anglo-americane per tutta la durata del conflitto, al punto che nemmeno dopo il massacro di Dresda si è riusciti ad ottenere la resa della Germania.
> Se ne stavano scappando dalla Sicilia perché non riuscivano a conquistarla e hanno usato la mafia e la corruzione per cercare di guadagnare consenso e territorio.
> Hanno dovuto sfruttare la casa di Acquarone per cercare di far cadere dall'interno il governo Mussolini e mettere gente di fiducia che fosse subito pronta alla resa.
> ...


Mi limito alla parte sul giappone: non possiamo dire che i due apparati militari fossero lontanamente paragonabili, tantomeno nel 1945. 
I Nipponici erano fermi alla Kantai Kessen eredità di Mahan (quindi corazzate e battaglia decisiva, roba marcia da 30 anni minimo), non avevano lontanamente un apparato industriale e una tecnologia per competere sul lungo termine e infatti sono stati fatti a fette dagli USA da Midway in poi, non ne hanno azzeccata una.
Che poi in posti come Saipan e Okinawa si giocasse a mandare nel tritacarne ragazzini ultra indottrinati o direttamente gettare gli Zero (quelli si, gioiellini) contro i navigli americani grazie a decenni di propaganda tennosei non cambia l'equazione... Dal punto di vista strategico-militare l'alto comando nipponico era un colabrodo, si salvava giusto Yamamoto, il resto, che fosse marina terra o aeronautica, era pieno di rimbecilliti o fanatici (vedi Sadao Araki e il suo bel progettino Kodoha sulle orme di quell'altro ubriaco seriale di Kita Ikki)


----------



## danjr (15 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che alla fine gli Ucraini sfacceranno i russi da tutti i territori e, anzi, ad un certo punto occorrerà fermarli perché non gli venga in mente di andare a dagliele a casa loro a Mosca…


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una cosa è la guerra, una cosa è il peace building.
> Confondere le due è un errore molto comune, ma errore resta.


No, non è un errore, perché la guerra non è mai finita dopo l'invasione americana, bensì si è trasformata in guerriglia, fino al ritiro di Washington e alla nuova presa del potere dei talebani.
Di fatto è una sconfitta militare.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è gia piu condivisibile, ma ripeto che il rischio li era l'atomica piu che un intervento diretto sovietico con uno Stalin ormai agli ultimi giorni


Ma che il rischio fosse l'atomica o meno, non cambia quanto detto. Non capisco perché trovare giustificazioni.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh, l' Iraq è stato riempito di armi dagli USA stessi durante il conflitto con L'iran ed era considerato uno degli eserciti piu temibili del medio oriente... non facciamolo passare per la Giordania o il Libano


Veniva anche considerato possessore di armi di distruzione di massa, se è per questo.
Rimaneva comunque un esercito abbastanza scadente per gli standard occidentali. Che poi fosse superiore al Libano, ci sta.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi limito alla parte sul giappone: non possiamo dire che i due apparati militari fossero lontanamente paragonabili, tantomeno nel 1945.
> I Nipponici erano fermi alla Kantai Kessen eredità di Mahan (quindi corazzate e battaglia decisiva, roba marcia da 30 anni minimo), non avevano lontanamente un apparato industriale e una tecnologia per competere sul lungo termine e infatti sono stati fatti a fette dagli USA da Midway in poi, non ne hanno azzeccata una.
> Che poi in posti come Saipan e Okinawa si giocasse a mandare nel tritacarne ragazzini ultra indottrinati o direttamente gettare gli Zero (quelli si, gioiellini) contro i navigli americani grazie a decenni di propaganda tennosei non cambia l'equazione... Dal punto di vista strategico-militare l'alto comando nipponico era un colabrodo, si salvava giusto Yamamoto, il resto, che fosse marina terra o aeronautica, era pieno di rimbecilliti o fanatici (vedi Sadao Araki e il suo bel progettino Kodoha sulle orme di quell'altro ubriaco seriale di Kita Ikki)


Tu confondi mezzi con esercito.
Come ho già detto, gli Stati Uniti fino a praticamente il '42 erano fuori da qualsiasi conflitto, e vendevano armi e facevano affari.
Avevano tutto il tempo per preparare armi più moderne di tutti i paesi che in quel momento erano già in un conflitto.
Il Giappone era in guerra aperta dal '37 con la Cina, e ha affrontato una forte resistenza cinese, finanziata dagli USA tramite l'Indocina.
Nessuno dice che gli americani non hanno i mezzi, o non li avessero ai tempi.
Si sta dicendo che militarmente non erano tutta questa gran cosa, come spesso li si dipinge a Hollywood, e infatti non c'è una guerra che sia una, in cui hanno dimostrato davvero una capacità al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
E infatti nonostante in Estremo Oriente ci fosse la US Navy e la Royal Navy, le due marine più grandi del mondo, contro la terza marina al mondo, quella Giapponese, che combatteva praticamente da sola, ci sono voluti 3 anni e 2 atomiche per fermarli.
In sostanza, gli americani vincono le guerre spesso con altri mezzi, che, per carità, sono comunque leciti, in tempo di guerra, ma che ti lasciano ben capire che la proiezione di potenza è di tipo finanziario, non militare.
Quindi a conclusione del discorso, quando qualcuno dice che l'esercito americano è invincibile, dovrebbe fermarsi un attimo e guardare il loro curriculum.
Perché, al netto dei film di Hollywood, c'è ben poco.


----------



## vota DC (15 Maggio 2022)

La specialità degli USA è sempre stata spammare più armamenti degli altri. Hanno superato gli inglesi già nell'ottocento e a inizio 900 i tedeschi hanno superato gli inglesi ma erano comunque secondi con netto distacco sotto gli USA e questo nonostante che gli USA si erano ammazzati a vicenda nella guerra civile.....poi gli europei si sono messi in due guerre mondiali. Le forze di terra comunque per gli USA erano ancora più secondarie che per gli inglesi, hanno sempre puntato sulla flotta e i loro primi interventi esteri erano appunto spedizioni navali.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*Renault cede i propri asset in Russia allo stato che ora detiene 100% Renault e 67% della partecipazione in Avtovaz*

amministratore delegato:

"Oggi abbiamo preso una decisione difficile ma necessaria; stiamo facendo una scelta responsabile nei confronti dei nostri 45.000 dipendenti in Russia, preservando le performance del Gruppo e la nostra capacità di tornare nel Paese in futuro, in un contesto diverso"


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*Il tour odierno dell'influencer Zelensky nelle università nordamericane:

"Un compito che diventa più importante quanto più durerà la guerra: mantenere la massima attenzione del mondo su di noi, sull'Ucraina.*
*Le informazioni sui nostri bisogni dovrebbero essere nelle notizie di tutti i paesi che sono importanti per noi. 
Per avere un maggiore supporto informativo e politico per l'Ucraina, lunedì comunicherò con gli studenti delle principali università americane: 63 università statunitensi e due università canadesi, che radunano centinaia di migliaia di studenti, esperti e ricercatori. 
La loro voce rafforzerà sicuramente le nostre capacità"*


certo che questi famigerati hacker russi che colpiscono tutto il mondo, a sentire quelli del mondo libero, tuttavia non sono capaci di boicottare i collegamenti di questo soggetto...davvero strano...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renault cede i propri asset in Russia allo stato che ora detiene 100% Renault e 67% della partecipazione in Avtovaz*
> 
> amministratore delegato:
> 
> "Oggi abbiamo preso una decisione difficile ma necessaria; stiamo facendo una scelta responsabile nei confronti dei nostri 45.000 dipendenti in Russia, preservando le performance del Gruppo e la nostra capacità di tornare nel Paese in futuro, in un contesto diverso"


davvero utili ste sanzioni.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*secondo Bloomberg, il mese prossimo i paesi NATO potrebbero variare la descrizione della Russia da "partner" a "minaccia diretta"*


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> davvero utili ste sanzioni.


soprattutto si vede il divario enorme tra gli imprenditori e i politici.
gli imprenditori non vedono l'ora che finisca per tornare a fare affari con la Russia, i politici vogliono che questo distacco sia definitivo anche dopo la fine del conflitto
non solo agiscono contro il volere popolare, ma anche di chi si occupa del mondo del lavoro


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo Bloomberg, il mese prossimo i paesi NATO potrebbero variare la descrizione della Russia da "partner" a "minaccia diretta"*


mi fa tenerezza Gigino che parla di impegno per la pace mentre si mandano armamenti e si pianificano ste trunzate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi la Russia era con le spalle al muro e per la sopravvivenza della loro nazione è stata obbligata ad invadere l'Ucraina che stava minacciando l'esistenza dei russi e della Russia. Ok. Putin ha fatto una scelta folle, al netto di tutto.


No tu hai scritto che l'ha provocata la Russia
la crisi alimentare con la guerra.. e io scritto sarò scemo io perché 1. L'aumento era già in atto come pure inflazione su tutte le materie.. 2. Perché la Russia ha fatto un atto di forza visto che la guerra non è una provocazione ma qualcosa di più serio... 3. Indubbio che stona la frase provocazione.. visto che è evidente che in questi 8 anni è stata provocata.. non solo per la questione Nato.

p.s. aspetto di vedere il quadro completo x parlare di follia


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

*Gli Haker russi Killnet annunciano un attacco informatico globale che coinvolgerà Usa, Germania, Regno Unito, Italia, Lettonia, Romania, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Ucraina. 
Attaccato il sito della Polizia, in down per alcune ore.
Lo riporta Rainews.*


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Gli Haker russi Killnet annunciano un attacco informatico globale che coinvolgerà Usa, Germania, Regno Unito, Italia, Lettonia, Romania, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia, Ucraina.
> Attaccato il sito della Polizia, in down per alcune ore.
> Lo riporta Rainews.*


All'Italia? ma come? ah già da noi i sistemi di antihackeraggio e antispionaggio ci sono solamente da una decina d'anni (gli ultimi a pensarci), con il pd non correvamo e non corriamo alcun rischio, tanto chi vuoi che ti attacchi? siamo l'Italia, pizza e pasta, sole, ma per prendere cosa? rubarci i green pass per poter entrare in posta?


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> All'Italia? ma come? ah già da noi i sistemi di antihackeraggio e antispionaggio ci sono solamente da una decina d'anni (gli ultimi a pensarci), con il pd non correvamo e non corriamo alcun rischio, tanto chi vuoi che ti attacchi? siamo l'Italia, pizza e pasta, sole, ma per prendere cosa? rubarci i green pass per poter entrare in posta?


Se ci rubbano il reddito di cittadinanza siamo fritti


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se ci rubbano il reddito di cittadinanza siamo fritti


Ci pensano già rumeni e "ospiti" vari, anche gente che non esiste o che vive fuori dall'Italia. (persone che non potrebbero richiedere nemmeno il buono pasto alla caritas) 
Milioni di € bruciati nel nulla e molti li hanno beccati solo dopo anni.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci pensano già rumeni e "ospiti" vari, anche gente che non esiste o che vive fuori dall'Italia. (persone che non potrebbero richiedere nemmeno il buono pasto alla caritas)
> Milioni di € bruciati nel nulla e molti li hanno beccati solo dopo anni.


pure i nostri connazionali non scherzano


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

Se mai ce ne fosse bisogno, dopo quasi tre mesi dall' inizio delle "operazioni militari speciali", il disastro della campagna russa in Ucraina è sotto gli occhi di tutti. La nuova ricollocazione delle truppe a Est che doveva accelerare la campagna su quel fronte è in totale stallo. Oggi a Karkhiv, molte truppe Ucraine hanno raggiunto il confine russo, di fatto è in corso una ritirata in varie zone. Nel dombass non ci sono avanzamenti. La situazione a Sud è in stallo da inizi guerra oramai, senza significativi avanzamenti a ovest e la solita Mariupol che attende l'ultima resa. 

Nel frattempo, economica Russa disastrata e tagliata fuori dal mondo, Finlandia e Svezia dentro la NATO, che oramai si trova a 50km da San Pietroburgo. 

Putin è veramte un genio


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> pure i nostri connazionali non scherzano


No beh per carità, ci mancherebbe, certo, però il rdc che finisce nelle mani di organizzazioni criminali che si fanno passare soldi ogni mese per pagare gente che non esiste e soldi che finiscono nelle mani di pochi delinquenti a capo di gang o bande varie mi sembra davvero divertente, divertentissimo che si cerchi di combattere un certo tipo di hackeraggio o spionaggio informatico GLOBALE quando da anni il tuo stesso sistema finanzia la delinquenza o fa di tutto per farsi fregare.
Ma sentite qui, perché è esilarante...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*Alle 17.30 orario di Mosca verrà permesso di uscire ad alcuni feriti gravi sotto Azovstal.
Saranno curati nell'ospedale di Novoazovsk e trattati come prigionieri di guerra*


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Se mai ce ne fosse bisogno, dopo quasi tre mesi dall' inizio delle "operazioni militari speciali", il disastro della campagna russa in Ucraina è sotto gli occhi di tutti. La nuova ricollocazione delle truppe a Est che doveva accelerare la campagna su quel fronte è in totale stallo. Oggi a Karkhiv, molte truppe Ucraine hanno raggiunto il confine russo, di fatto è in corso una ritirata in varie zone.* Nel dombass non ci sono avanzamenti.* La situazione a Sud è in stallo da inizi guerra oramai, senza significativi avanzamenti a ovest e la solita Mariupol che attende l'ultima resa.
> 
> Nel frattempo, economica Russa disastrata e tagliata fuori dal mondo, Finlandia e Svezia dentro la NATO, che oramai si trova a 50km da San Pietroburgo.
> 
> Putin è veramte un genio


se ogni giorno conquistano territori...sai quanti sono morti e feriti tra gli ucraini al fronte ?

economia disastrata ?
pagano dazio nel 2022 ovviamente, poco nel 2023 poi più nulla
si stanno riorganizzando e già molti indicatori sono migliorati

il mondo non siamo noi occidentali, rendiamocene conto
si sta riposizionando altrove la Russia, non sta a guardare mentre ci inventiamo fantasiose e castranti sanzioni

non porta da nessuna parte vedere solo ciò che si vuole


----------



## __king george__ (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Se mai ce ne fosse bisogno, dopo quasi tre mesi dall' inizio delle "operazioni militari speciali", il disastro della campagna russa in Ucraina è sotto gli occhi di tutti. La nuova ricollocazione delle truppe a Est che doveva accelerare la campagna su quel fronte è in totale stallo. Oggi a Karkhiv, molte truppe Ucraine hanno raggiunto il confine russo, di fatto è in corso una ritirata in varie zone. Nel dombass non ci sono avanzamenti. La situazione a Sud è in stallo da inizi guerra oramai, senza significativi avanzamenti a ovest e la solita Mariupol che attende l'ultima resa.
> 
> Nel frattempo, economica Russa disastrata e tagliata fuori dal mondo, Finlandia e Svezia dentro la NATO, che oramai si trova a 50km da San Pietroburgo.
> 
> Putin è veramte un genio


credo gli stia succedendo quello che accade a tanti dittatori (del presente e del passato)

ossia che non gli vengono dette le cose realmente come stanno e fa valutazioni sbagliate

intendo dai generali vari...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*secondo la stampa turca, Svezia e Finlandia rifiutano di consegnare i curdi rifugiati al governo di Ankara
Erdogan non acconsentirà all'ingresso nella NATO*


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*Da oggi entra in vigore la legge firmata da Zelensky che proibisce l'attività di 11 partiti accusati di essere filorussi, anche se le restrizioni erano già attive da due mesi*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ogni giorno conquistano territori...sai quanti sono morti e feriti tra gli ucraini al fronte ?
> 
> economia disastrata ?
> pagano dazio nel 2022 ovviamente, poco nel 2023 poi più nulla
> ...


C'è stata pure una visita di Lavrov in Algeria (quella che dovrebbe diventare il nostro fornitore principale) , per siglare nuovi accordi. 
Vediamo se ci combinano pure lo scherzetto.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> C'è stata pure una visita di Lavrov in Algeria (quella che dovrebbe diventare il nostro fornitore principale) , per siglare nuovi accordi.
> Vediamo se ci combinano pure lo scherzetto.


questo fine settimana ci sono state dichiarazioni dall'Iran e dall'ambasciatore iraniano in Russia per cui ci saranno nuovi progetti insieme in ambito energetico, in primis due campi petroliferi in Iran da sviluppare per la Russia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo la stampa turca, Svezia e Finlandia rifiutano di consegnare i curdi rifugiati al governo di Ankara
> Erdogan non acconsentirà all'ingresso nella NATO*



Anche questa è una grande bstardata.
Tutti ad accusare Putin ma a questo turco miserabile nessuno dice niente solamente perchè membro NATO.
Tanto chissene della mattanza dei curdi,mica sono ugrainih!

miraccomando,accettiamo anche questo in ue


----------



## fabri47 (16 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche questa è una grande bstardata.
> Tutti ad accusare Putin ma a questo turco miserabile nessuno dice niente solamente perchè membro NATO.
> Tanto chissene della mattanza dei curdi,mica sono ugrainih!
> 
> miraccomando,accettiamo anche questo in ue


Io lo dico sempre, e non è una battuta, che quelli che predicano la pace tipo i dem USA sono stati i primi a sfregarsi le mani, più di Putin stesso, quando il primo missile ha invaso l'Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

*Sondaggio NBC*
*
16% statunitensi ritiene che si stia procedendo nella giusta direzione nel conflitto russo-ucraino


Sondaggio Affari Italiani
*
*63% italiani contrario all'invio di armi in Ucraina*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Le famose democrazie


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ogni giorno conquistano territori...sai quanti sono morti e feriti tra gli ucraini al fronte ?
> 
> economia disastrata ?
> pagano dazio nel 2022 ovviamente, poco nel 2023 poi più nulla
> ...


Anche secondo me è così, basti pensare che questi una volta finita la guerra avranno ottenuto quello che si erano prefissati di ottenere, sapevano perfettamente delle sanzioni e della guerra passiva e assistenzialista occidentale, ma sapevano anche che sarebbero arrivati ad un punto che se non fosse arrivato oggi ci sarebbe stato più avanti, era inevitabile, questo perché l'occidente filoamericano ha cercato di mettere le mani sui poteri forti in Ucraina e mentre lo faceva pensava addirittura di poter mantenere un rapporto di affari con la Russia del tipo "ci dai il gas ma l'Ucraina viene da noi".
E sapete cosa succederà una volta finita la guerra? che alla Russia sportivamente parlando cambierà poco, partecipavano già come ROC un po' ovunque, economicamente l'esclusione e la cessazione di rapporti economici con loro porterà all'affossamento delle economie europee più filoamericane, quelle che faranno finta di aggrapparsi all'UE e non troveranno altra soluzione se non il finto buonismo e la finta propaganda, affonderemo per colpa nostra, perché ci è stato imposto, ma è anche possibile che un giorno molti se ne sbatteranno dell'Ucraina e della pace e la Russia tornerà a fare affare importanti anche con noi, non esiste al mondo che una esclusione della Russia dal nostro mercato import export possa portare a tempi felici o crescita, finché faranno i duri sarà recessione, per noi più che per altri, perché noi siamo stupidi e dobbiamo fare di più e peggio di altri.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo la stampa turca, Svezia e Finlandia rifiutano di consegnare i curdi rifugiati al governo di Ankara
> Erdogan non acconsentirà all'ingresso nella NATO*


E che peccato


----------



## vota DC (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Se mai ce ne fosse bisogno, dopo quasi tre mesi dall' inizio delle "operazioni militari speciali", il disastro della campagna russa in Ucraina è sotto gli occhi di tutti. La nuova ricollocazione delle truppe a Est che doveva accelerare la campagna su quel fronte è in totale stallo. Oggi a Karkhiv, molte truppe Ucraine hanno raggiunto il confine russo, di fatto è in corso una ritirata in varie zone. Nel dombass non ci sono avanzamenti. La situazione a Sud è in stallo da inizi guerra oramai, senza significativi avanzamenti a ovest e la solita Mariupol che attende l'ultima resa.
> 
> Nel frattempo, economica Russa disastrata e tagliata fuori dal mondo, Finlandia e Svezia dentro la NATO, che oramai si trova a 50km da San Pietroburgo.
> 
> Putin è veramte un genio


Putin al nord le ha prese molto prima che intervenissero gli Usa dato che aveva meno truppe e poco rifornite. Si è ritirato per rinforzare le truppe nel Donbass in previsione della grande controffensiva ucraina che doveva tagliare i russi in due. Non ho idea di perché poi hanno deciso di ripiegare su Kharkiv.... è logica da guerra di logoramento. Su liveumap.com ci sono le mappe in tempo reale, a Kharkiv da un mese i russi hanno una striscia di 5 km di larghezza e 2 nei punti più stretti, gli ucraini hanno raggiunto il confine in una di queste zone. La controffensiva è a rilento per via dei nobilotti inglesi intrappolati nell'acciaieria che stanno creando problemi diplomatici e quindi gli ucraini preferiscono cercare di mandare lì le risorse (sempre intercettate dai russi) invece di mandarle dove serve ... è sotto agli occhi di tutti che i militari non contano niente ed è tutto politicizzati con selfie e altre assurdità a vantaggio dei russi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Maggio 2022)

Una curiosità ma UE pagherà anche il campo profughi degli ucraini? perché visto che stiamo già pagando alla Turchia quello precedente.. magari il dittatore che non si deve toccare ci fa lo sconto.. perché noi siamo"democratici" ma i cash stanno calando..


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2022)

Dagli USA: Nessuna visita di Biden in programma in Ucraina.


----------

